# Day by Day Egg Development of Pleco Eggs



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here, came across this on another forum, most impressive shots! Very Crystal Clear.

Day By Day Development of Bn Eggs​


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes those sure are some sweet pics and that was a good thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Pure, how's them l260 babies coming? be long til we see them on AB


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats neat!


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Mala said:


> Hey Pure, how's them l260 babies coming? be long til we see them on AB


  I'm probably going to trade some of them for some babies of another plec that I want... the rest... Hmmm... you never know...  

How's your breeding coming along? I see you've got syno's... I just got a couple good pics of mine...
















Don't mind me... I'm just click happy after getting another camera!


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe cool plec!.


O btw check the link again, at the bottem of the page the author replied and showed pics of the contraption he made to be able to see them so well! I am definetaly going to work on making something like that.


----------

